# Beauty



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

Beauty may 2006 to 1st January 2007


R.I.p sweet princess and sleep tight.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

sorry for your loss, my prayers are with you


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry for your loss .. She was a beautiful girl


----------

